# Speaking Of Disguises



## Donde (Nov 2, 2021)

You can dress up as a stinging insect to scare the birds that might eat you.
Cosmosoma sp.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 2, 2021)

Beautifully detailed shot.....


----------



## terry_g (Nov 2, 2021)

Evolution is quite amazing!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Nov 2, 2021)

-

A first for me of this spectacular insect!


----------



## Lez325 (Nov 5, 2021)

a lovely shot- sharp and well exposed, what's not to love 

Les


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 5, 2021)

terry_g said:


> Evolution is quite amazing!


I know, just look at meeee!!


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 5, 2021)

Very nice shot, beautiful little creature.


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 6, 2021)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## davholla (Nov 11, 2021)

Very nice.


----------



## mndmeld (Feb 7, 2022)

Amazing shot.


----------

